# Bestes FS für Netbooks?

## V10lator

Hi,

Ich versuche auf meinem Netbook möglichst nur leichtgewichtige und schnelle Applikationen einzusetzen (LXDE als DE um ein Beispiel zu nennen). Doch bei einer Frage komme ich nicht wirklich weiter: Welches Dateisystem ist am besten?

Als erstes probierte ich BTRFS. Nun, durch den hohen CPU verbrauch ist es teilweise sehr langsam. Also wechselte ich zu ext4 welches besser performt aber immernoch tweilweise hohe lags aufweist. Da das wechseln des Dateisystems nicht "mal eben nebenbei" geht (ich muss dazu die Platte ausbauen, in den Desktop PC einbauen, Daten backupen, neu formatieren, Daten zurückspielen, alles wieder zurückbasteln) möchte ich nicht jedes Dateisystem durchprobieren und hoffe hier auf antworten.

JFS soll ja den geringsten CPU verbrauch haben, was erstmal nicht schlecht klingt, aber wie sieht der Datendurchsatz aus?

P.S. Bevor die Frage auftaucht: Das Netbook wird genutzt wie ein Netbook (xD) - Surfen im Web, Musik hören, E-Mails checken, ab und zu ein paar Games, Videos gucken, Instant messaging, ...

P.P.S. Das Netbook hat eine normale Notebook Platte, keine SSD

----------

## l3u

Ich benutz ext3 auf meinem EEE PC.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ich hab schon meinen 2. EEEpc und ich hab ext2 für die Boot-Partition, und ext4 für Home und Root-Partition.

Aber wegen dem Backup.

Probier doch mal einfach mit Testdaten, von denen du kein Backup brauchst. bzw. hast du keine externe USB-Festplatte zum Sichern?

LG Roland

----------

## musv

 *TAXI wrote:*   

> Welches Dateisystem ist am besten?
> 
> JFS soll ja den geringsten CPU verbrauch haben, was erstmal nicht schlecht klingt, aber wie sieht der Datendurchsatz aus?

 

Von JFS rate ich aus jahrelanger Erfahrung entschieden ab, wenn es Dir um Performance geht. Ich hab JFS auf meinem Desktop-Rechner laufen und benutze das für meine Home-Partition. Das Ding fragmentiert bei mir bei höherer Partitionsfüllung extrem. Entsprechend hoch sind die Festplattenzugriffe. Defragmentierungstools gibt's nicht für Linux. Ich hätte das Dateisystem schon lange gewechselt. Mangels Backupplatte ist das jedoch momentan nicht möglich.

Positiv zu JFS ist anzumerken, dass ich bisher noch keinerlei Datenverluste hatte. 

Ich bin auf meinem bisher mit xfs äußerst zufrieden für Home und Multimediasachen.

----------

